# Wilson Farms -A crazy New Adventure



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

So, I saw that members were posting journals, and thought I'd join in with my one 'farm' animal if you could call my dog that lol!
For starters, when I was a lot younger, my parents started breeding miniature dachshunds, and I grew up for the most part of my life wanting to do the same, but then I got into other things.
Long story short, I have my own dachshund that I breed to my parents' male. Her name's penny, a black and tan point with a short stubby tail from a disease or sickness that she got that nearly took her from me before she was even a year old. Penny is one of my favorite things about being in the country, which we moved to before school started this year. She's always going with me to explore or go work on my grandparents' farms. Penny, I think, is also a favorite with our other dogs as well, as we have two females not counting penny, who hate each other, and only allow penny near their babies, so I call her the lil nanny of our breeding business.

Here's a pic of penners is the only black dog there-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Penny is also a bit different then the rest of the dogs we have, not counting her missing tail. She has a weird thing since the day we got her, where she makes odd noises, shakes her head and smiles, we often joke around with here, and I found out early on, she reacts a lot more when you blow in her face, i'll have to get video of her doing it, but the sounds she makes is basically her humming or groaning.

Now to the other part. When 
I moved to the country, I also joined a brand new school, and I joined the FFA cuz one of my new found friends said i'd love it, and He wasn't wrong. But then SAE's were introduced, basically something that made us make money or required work on our part, like raising farm animals, working on farms or shops, or for other people, things like that. At first, I was just going to go with cows, but then I realized how I wouldn't be invested in it like I should be. I knew nothing of cows, other than that they were larger than me, most likely stronger than me, and really didn't need me to friendly towards them or give them lots of love, as my grandparents ha put it, they were low maintenance. I wanted an animal to raise and farm that I'd actually LIKE doing, that I could form a bond with and actually enjoy doing something for the next four years of my life and maybe even for the rest of my life. That's how goats were introduced by my mom, who once had a goat when she was younger. So I researched goats, Nigerian dwarfs 'cuz I wanted something small that I could control and handle a bit more easier than I would or could with cows.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 13, 2016)

Um, if Penny is the only black dog in the picture, what is the other black dog, my imagination??


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

Ummmm, I see a dark red dog on the left of the black one, and a grayish merle (dappled) one on the far right, but I don't see another black one....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh, OK. The one on the right looks black to me with light shining off his/her coat


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Yup the other one looked black til I zoomed in.  They're adorable!


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

oh, shorty does look black! oops, sorry, and we only got 4 of them now, we got rid of the smaller red female who was left over from a litter until we found a home for her.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome! I did sheep breeding for my SAE last year, probably will do the same for this year. We were never given the SAE contrsct tho, so idk. Im also gonna to get some goats in the coming year, how crazy is that!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome! I did rabbits and guinea pigs for my sae! Always nice to meet another ffa(or former Ffa, either way is nice) member!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2016)

I love mini dachshunds, our daughter has had two of them. Your bunch are sure pretty! I am glad that you are loving being out in the country. I was  in FFA way, way, back in the day.


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks! I love how this picture came out, it's about a year old, can't tell cuz I can't see penny's tail. She's always good with pictures cuz she just glares at the camera or stares with a look on her face.


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

Welp, on Thursday im going to tour a goat farm, not sure if it's a Nigerian Dwarf goat farm yet, but any goat farm at the moment will do since I have someone in my school who has Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

Great start to your journal! I'll be following along


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice @Finge you'll have to let us know how that goes!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 14, 2016)

You will like Nigerian Dwarfs.  That's what we raise.  My daughter  Rachel is 12 and is involved with 4H and we show at a number of ADGA sanctioned shows each year.  We attended the ADGA National Show in PA in June.

Rachel was the Premier Exhibitor for Nigerian Dwarfs at this years NC State Fair.

We started with 3 goats 7 years ago and we have 30 now.


----------



## Finge (Jan 2, 2017)

I haven't been on here in a while...
well, I have become the proud owner of 2 goats on the 23, a black buckling with white spotting named Samuel L. Jackson, and a white buckling with black spotting, Buddy, they're brothers and the ying and yang. Sadly, on the 26th, Sammy became limp, and died the next day early in the morning while I was sleeping and my father was watching him. after that we waited a while to make sure Buddy would survive before getting another buckling, a buck skin we named JohnnyBoy, slightly inspired by the Outsiders. He's a week older than Buddy, and we're starting to think one of the boys isn't a Nigerian dwarf because of how different they are in so many ways.

Buddy is small, and compact in shape, and has really long fur. JohnnyBoy is big, tall, with short course fur.

but, it won't bother me if one of them is another breed, I've grown attached, i'm more attached to Buddy, and I think it's the same way with him. I think Buddy imprinted on me and thinks i'm his mom, because no matter what, he wants to go every where with me and started crying when I  leave his sight or go to far from him. JohnnyBoy, since he's still new, is iffy with me, and is rather skittish of me, he seems more wild and untamed then Buddy and Sammy did when we first got them, hopefully he'll calm down, since I start school on the 3rd and I most likely won't be able to spend as much time I need to with him since I try to keep my grades up in my new school.


----------



## Finge (Feb 13, 2017)

It's been a while since I've been on, so here's an update on the farm.

JohnnyBoy and Buddy have grown a lot, and are use to us more. They are also drinking less milk, and on the 19th, im planning on dropping their milk from 2 bottles to 1 and a half, and will keep that until march 1st or 5th. I am also searching for some does, and the person I got buddy and his brother from are selling unregistered doelings for $175, and since i'm turning Bud into a wether, it won't matter if I by one of his sisters.

On another note, this month we're finally going to get their pen done, though they won't be using it when my doeling/doelings are off of milk, or if it gets warmer and more constant on warm weather, because that's where the does will stay, and my bucks will stay in the backyard with our dogs, since our 5 dogs and the boys get along.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2017)

Be sure to post pictures of your does when you get them!


----------



## Finge (Mar 9, 2017)

Some sad news today. My first goat of the two brothers that I got, buddy, died today. We had to do it, because he could no longer pee and there was nothing the vets could do to save him. So, now I have only one goat, but im getting one doe at the end of the month, so I think he can manage until the doe gets here. I just got done crying, I haven't cried this hard in a while, that buck was my baby, I raised him since he was only a 2 or 1 week old kid, and because of my stupid mistake of feeding him too much grain, he's dead now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2017)

I am so sorry you lost him!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry you lost him


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2017)

Very sorry!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2017)

so sorry


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2017)

UC is a killer   Sorry that you lost him but a very valuable lesson has been learned. If your remaining boy has not been wethered, you want to make sure he is kept separated from the doe or you'll end up with a pregnant doe and a whole new set of issues to deal with.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2017)

So sorry.


----------



## Finge (Mar 31, 2017)

thanks everyone.
another update, I got the doe, she's 8 weeks old, got her on Saturday, didn't have her for two hours before she escaped and basically vanished for the rest of the day. We found her and picked her up in a town far away from us, and she is one tough goat. She had a bunch of wounds on her from dog attacks and maybe coyotes, since some are on her neck and face, but most are on her legs and butt. She's going pretty well, no longer limping or anything, though I'm keeping my eye on the lil' girl, Janie, we've named her, for another week on the hole in her leg, that's healed up nicely.

Though, Saturday night, I was so close to just calling it quits, giving up on goats, and just focusing on chickens, glad my mom didn't give up hope like had, and went to the farms near the highway, and they knew where she was.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow! Glad you found her! Is she UTD on her CDT?


----------

